# Made the first step...



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

So, I've made the first step, today I started calling clinics as I've decided to start sooner than I originally thought. I believe I spoke to 7 clinics across the UK and I have to say I found it quite an emotional, bordering on upsetting experience. I know this is a big step for me, and yet they of course deal with hundreds of telephone calls a week, but I have to say I found the reception from all very cold, unwelcoming and at 3 it was like pulling teeth trying to get info out of them, 2 made it seem like they had much more important things to be doing than speaking to me on the telephone! 

Is this normal? Does it get better?

I'm pretty independent, but have to say, I really would like a clinic that at least provides nice emotional support/is friendly & welcoming especially as I'll be attending all my appointments on my own. 

Are my expectations too high?

Sorry, feeling a bit deflated and upset about the whole thing!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Bluebelle - I only rang a couple of clinics but neither of them seemed that friendly on the phone. I suppose they deal with thousands of enquiries each year. However once I had actually gone into the clinic (the wessex, southampton) I found them to be lovely. The consultant is a lovely lady and the nurses are so sympathetic - I feel that they really want to help me. I think on the phone all clinics can come across as a bit cold. Once you're there I'm sure you'll find it totally different,

Good Luck  

katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Bluebelle,

What a terrible experience.  I was lucky in the fact that I went to my doctor first and expressed my feelings towards becoming a mum and she put me in touch with the consultant (also a firend of hers), so I went with them.  I did contact a few, the LWC I found a total disappointment, I'm still waiting (about 5 months down the line) for a reply to my initial enquiry.  Not good as far as I'm concerned.  The one in Glasgow I contacted were fine, although I did feel that I knew more than the lady I was speaking to.  most clinics came back saying they didn't have any donors and the waiting list was months, so I stuck with Plymouth. (I emailed most of the clinics as didn't want to be confronted with possible negative attitudes towards my chosen route).
Good luck and hope you find a clinic soon.

Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Rachelle - I'm still waiting for replies from LWC. From an 'e' mail and telephone call. Its really not good. I still think I shall use them though as the feedback is that the staff/service is great - once you're there  
It just bothers me though - what if you ever needed to contact somebody urgently?

Ah sorry you feel disheartened Bluebelle. I'm not sure some of them like to give too much information on the phone as it all differs so much from person to person. I guess they like you to make an appt. Its isn't really want you to hear though is it - I mean we do pay enough

Love to all

Emma x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I had my iuis at Care in Northampton. They were lovely overall - my biggest concern with them was they wern'y very proactive about finding sperm. I found it myself in the end! I maybe should try them again though as they're so close to me and it would make it so much easier in terms of appts and scans.

Mmmm - might phone them tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bluebelle, so sorry to hear you've had a tough time getting through to or a good reception from your clinic choices.  As the others say clinics are not necessarily good on customer services via phone/email at least!  The thing that matters really though is how they treat you in person.  LWC where I've been are great in my experience.  Very warm and caring and while it is difficult to get through by phone, the nurses do always phone back and are really lovely to talk to.  It's probably a good idea to go along to an open night if your clinic choices have them as then you can get a good feel for the clinic staff (and sometimes a bit of a discount on your initial consultation!).

Wishing you lots of    and well done on making the first step.  I know its not easy!

Hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Bluebelle, 

Sorry you found calling the clinics such a negative experience. I called maybe 5 or 6 London clinics when I first started on this adventure (!) and got quite a mixed response, but at the end of the day, the people you get on the phone for the initial call are quite often just the receptionist or admin people and they can often be quite brisk and unhelpful over the phone. I tried to see it as a business transaction - in the sense that I was a paying client, they were the service provider and therefore they needed to give me the information I was asking for in a business like and comprehensive way. I know it's really hard not to get emotional about this - it's such a big step. But it really did help me to think of it as a business call initially. Don't be afraid to ask lots of questions and ask to speak to someone else if the person you are speaking to can't/won't answer your questions. 

Like lots of the girls have said already, often the phone reception you get is much worse than when you are there in person. I'm at LWC in London and in person the two receptionists are lovely, as are all the nurses. And the woman I deal with in the sperm bank is actually the nicest of all! I have been to all my appointments by myself and as I say, they have always been very welcoming.They treat lots of single women so they're very used to people there by themselves. I've been maybe 10 times now over the course of my 2 IUIs, and I've only once seem a couple in the waiting room - it's always women on their own. 

Maybe the best way to make your decision is to visit a couple of places and get a feel for them in person. I screened out a few from my list based on location, lack of sperm etc. I was then planning to visit Bridge and LWC but after I'd been to an open evening at LWC, I was offered half price consultation and they seemed nice enough so I went ahead and never got to visit Bridge in the end...

Good luck, and remember - they are providing a service for which you are paying a substantial amount of money, so you are quite entitled to demand a certain level of service (I sound very militant here and I'm not like that really, but I just believe very strongly that we are entitled to our money's worth  )

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done Bluebell on making those calls, bet it has made it feel much more real now.

Sorry you were disappointed with their initial responses, I am sure once you are face to face it will be a whole other story.

I only rang one clinic (a couple of years ago when I first started out, two years on i'm still starting out  ) they put me through to the sperm lady in the lab and she was very nice and quite encouraging for me to make an appointment for initial consultation.  They had a shortage at the time, not sure what the situation is now - actually I might give them a call.

Take care x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I guess i was just expecting something a little more warm and fuzzy  

It's good to know that it will get better and you are right Lou and Laura about I being the customer, I'm not so good at that. 

Interestingly I did have a follow up call from The Bridge today who provided lots of information.

The longest wait I've had mention so far was 9 months.

Rachel, I think that is a good idea. I do see a private OBGYN who I am sure would make a nice referral or phone contacts, she is truly lovely, sadly doesn't do IVF and the hospital she is affiliated with will only treat couples. I was able to get an appointment in August with her (I kid you not, AUGUST!) so I think that will be the official start. I will ask her if she has any contacts, and request referrals to the 2 clinics I feel the most comfortable with/certain about. 

Okay, 6 months to get FIT, any ideas?


----------

